# Front Door Speaker Panels 1990 Maxima



## rcajun91405 (Apr 30, 2007)

How do you remove them? Do you have take off the whole panel or just where the speaker resides? I have new Clarion Speakers and looking to install as soon as possible.

Thank you

David


----------



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

take off the whole panel you will see the screws once you pop off the caps


----------

